# I feel like an idiot



## jedrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I'm trying to calibrate my soundcard and I keep getting freq graphs that look crazy like there is some kind of feedback in the line. It rolls off around 500 hz and everything above that is a crazy ups and downs.

I'm using a powerbook G4 (old school I know) two 1/8" to RCA cables two female-to-female adapters and a coaxial cable to connect them. I even tried connecting a ghetto USB soundcard and had the same results. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Am I missing something?


Yes, REW requires Macs to have an Intel processor and not a PowerPC processor. Sorry.

brucek


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jedrgy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm trying to calibrate my soundcard and I keep getting freq graphs that look crazy like there is some kind of feedback in the line. It rolls off around 500 hz and everything above that is a crazy ups and downs.
> 
> ...


You might try measuring by hand instead. All you need is an SPL meter and excel. Once you plot the graph someone can probably calculate filters for you.


----------



## jedrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah when I read that REW was designed in windows I started thinking maybe you needed an intel based mac. But everything else seems to work fine so I wasn't sure. My wife has a windows pc I'm going to try out today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

